# Toshiba TLP510 Projector problems



## Houkom (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay guys, im really having a hard time with this. I got a projector a few months. Its a Toshiba TLP510... and lately its been getting really really bad. My problem is that it is now starting to show vertical lines of distortion and the Blues and Yellows seem to be separating from the actual images itself.

If the image is a (*_*) then it would show it as a ((**__**)) with the extra lines not being solid, but opaque blue and yellow, making it especially hard for gaming seeing as it produces 2 crosshairs and sometimes 3, depending on the color of the crosshairs. 

As for the vertical lines, they are perfectly straight lines but distort the images of whatever should be there.

I have tried opening it up and cleaning off both the light and the mirror but that really had no effect. I am curious if there is an easy fix or if, at this point, it would just be easier to get another projector. 

Just for your info, i am not completely knowledgeable yet with Projectors but if someone has ideas that requires steps, please lay out the steps or point me to a manual as this would help greatly

Thanks!


----------



## Houkom (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^ THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE, IN CASE YOU ALL ARE WONDERING


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is a 3-LCD projector, meaning it uses 3 LCD panels to create the final image. It's similar to how CRT projection televisions work.

What you are seeing is an issue with convergence. This happens when the three panels are not lined up correctly and the images created by each panel to not "stack" properly to create the final image.

Page 26 of this manual should help you manually align the panels.


----------



## Houkom (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope, did not work, still getting some uber lines...


























Could this problem be more of a physical problem other than a programming problem. These pics above were taken after i adjusted like the manual said.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

How close to the screen/wall is the projector?


----------



## Houkom (Oct 19, 2007)

right now it is about 10 ft but i have had up to 15 ft away and same thing


----------

